# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware مساعدة :  طلب فلاشة g530h MT6572

## كفاح الجريح

هذه معلومات الفلاشة     

> MTK MT6572 (eMMC) at USB [ADB] {ADB Info}List of devices attached 0123456789ABCDEF device

  

> BOOTSERN: 0123456789ABCDEF  PRDBRAND: samsung  PRDMODEL: SM-G5308W  PRDNAME : SM-G5308W  BLDVERS : 4.4.4  BLDDISID: ALPS.JB3.MP.V1  BLDPROD : SM-G5308W  PRODBRD : SM-G5308W  HARDWARE: mt6572  MTKPLATF: MT6572  MTKCHVER: S01  MTKRELVS: ALPS.JB3.MP.V1  GSMPRJBB: TELACOM72_WET_SZ_JB3_GPRS_HW(DEFAULT)  GSMVERBB: MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V15, 2015/12/23 17:12  USB VID : 0BB4 HTC USB CNFG: mtp,adb  MMC1 CID: 1101003030344739301011e0d25780cd  Superuser Permissions Denied

    هذا ال scatter   

```
###################################### Saras Soft ###########################################################
```



```
#  General Setting
#
############################################################################################################
- general: MTK_PLATFORM_CFG
  info:
    - config_version: V1.1.1
      platform: MT6572
      project: TEST_1
      storage: EMMC
      boot_channel: MSDC_0
      block_size: 0x20000
###################################### Saras Soft ##########################################################
#
#  Layout Setting
#
############################################################################################################
- partition_index: SYS0
  partition_name: PRELOADER
  file_name: preloader.bin
  is_download: true
  type: SV5_BL_BIN
  linear_start_addr: 0x0
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0xC00000
  region: EMMC_BOOT_1
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BOOTLOADERS
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS1
  partition_name: MBR
  file_name: MBR
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0xC00000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x80000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS2
  partition_name: EBR1
  file_name: EBR1
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0xC80000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x80000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS3
  partition_name: PRO_INFO
  file_name: pro_info.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0xD00000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x300000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS4
  partition_name: NVRAM
  file_name: nvram.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x1000000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x500000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS5
  partition_name: PROTECT_F
  file_name: protect_f.img
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x1500000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0xA00000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS6
  partition_name: PROTECT_S
  file_name: protect_s.img
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x1F00000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0xA00000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS7
  partition_name: SECCFG
  file_name: seccfg.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x2900000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x20000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS8
  partition_name: UBOOT
  file_name: uboot.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x2920000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x60000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS9
  partition_name: BOOTIMG
  file_name: bootimg.img
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x2980000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x600000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS10
  partition_name: RECOVERY
  file_name: recovery.img
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x2F80000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x600000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS11
  partition_name: SEC_RO
  file_name: sec_ro.img
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x3580000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x40000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS12
  partition_name: MISC
  file_name: misc.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x35C0000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x80000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS13
  partition_name: LOGO
  file_name: logo.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x3640000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x300000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS14
  partition_name: EXPDB
  file_name: expdb.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x3940000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0xA00000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS15
  partition_name: ANDROID
  file_name: android.img
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x4340000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x28A00000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS16
  partition_name: CACHE
  file_name: cache.img
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x2CD40000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x17800000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS17
  partition_name: USRDATA
  file_name: usrdata.img
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x44540000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x2C000000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS18
  partition_name: FAT
  file_name: fat.img
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x70540000
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x7AA40000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




- partition_index: SYS19
  partition_name: BMTPOOL
  file_name: bmtpool.bin
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0xFFFF00A8
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x1500000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00




```

----------

